# Dartmouth College Patrolperson



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Patrolperson
Institution:
*Dartmouth College*

Location:
Hanover, NH

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
09/26/2018

Type:
Full Time

*Department*
Safety & Security Administration

*Position Number*
0412500

*Hiring Range Minimum*
$22.20 (entry rate)

*Hiring Range Maximum*
$23.20 (job rate)

*Position Purpose*
Under the direction of the immediate supervisor, the patrol person is responsible for the safety of persons which includes employees, students, guests, and visitors to the campus; protecting of college property, which includes buildings, grounds, equipment, and other items of value at the college.

*Required Qualifications*
NA

*Preferred Qualifications*
NA

*SEIU Level*
DOSS B

*FLSA*
Non-Exempt

*Employment Category*
Regular Full Time

*Department Contact for Cover Letter*
Keysi Montas

*Equal Opportunity Employer*
Dartmouth College is an equal opportunity/affirmative action employer with a strong commitment to diversity and inclusion. We prohibit discrimination on the basis of race, color, religion, sex, age, national origin, sexual orientation, gender identity or expression, disability, veteran status, marital status, or any other legally protected status. Applications by members of all underrepresented groups are encouraged.

*Special Instructions to Applicants*
To be Determined - Typical work schedule is 4- 10 hour days with 3 days off.

Employment in this position is contingent upon consent to and successful completion of a pre-employment background check, which may include a criminal background check, reference checks, verification of work history, and verification of any required academic credentials, licenses, and/or certifications, with results acceptable to Dartmouth College. A criminal conviction will not automatically disqualify an applicant from employment. Background check information will be used in a confidential, non-discriminatory manner consistent with state and federal law.

AVAILABLE TO SAFETY AND SECURITY SEIU UNION MEMBERS ONLY DURING THE FIRST WEEK OF POSTING. AFTER ONE WEEK, IF THE POSITION HAS NOT BEEN FILLED INTERNALLY, IT IS OPEN TO THE GENERAL PUBLIC AND OTHER MEMBERS OF THE DARTMOUTH COMMUNITY:

*Key Accountabilities*
Duties:


Must follow the Department Emergency Procedure Protocol Book in serious cases or cases of emergency.
To supervise all student employees and part-time employees on security shift and see that the work is carried out properly, in the absence of the supervisor.
Must report to work on time and stay until properly relieved. Will not leave early unless previously approved by his/her supervisor.
Must work well with other employees of the Security Department.
Will keep all security related matters in confidence unless otherwise instructed by his/her supervisor or unless necessary to aid in an investigation or to gather information. This would include not discussing such information with students or any College employees.
Will inform the Director or the Dean on call, when requested by the Director, of all incidents involving police agencies which are not routine.
Attending Judicial Board Hearings if requested, and when involved in cases brought before the board for adjudication.
Assisting in maintaining cruiser, including washing outside and cleaning inside. Seeing that the cruiser is properly handled during security shift.
One of the most important aspects of the job in security on the College campus is attitude and approach in dealing with members of the College community. The Security employee will at all times strive to be polite and consistent in his/her dealings with people.
Demonstrates a commitment to diversity, inclusion, and cultural awareness through actions, interactions, and communications with others.
Patrol Duties:


The Officer will answer complaints from the College community and respond to them in the proper manner. As a result, a complete and concise investigation form will be filled out for any and all complaints received.
The Officer will patrol parking lots during tour of duty checking for the theft and/or damage to vehicles, and/or anything our of the ordinary.
The Officer must be willing to approach and attempt to identify persons when necessary. During this or any other contact with persons on campus, all attempts will be made to avoid physical contact. If this is not possible and physical confrontation occurs, the Director is to be notified as soon as possible. If he/she is unavailable, notify the Captain and the Dean of Call if so directed.
Office Duties:


The Officer will answer the phone.
The Officer will learn the proper use of the radio equipment and Alarm systems and act as dispatcher, when requested.
The Officer will be responsible for health transports and other transportation needs which are security responsibilities and occur on his/her security shift.
The Officer will report to the Director any activities of Security personnel which would impair his/her ability to carry out his/her responsibilities as a security employee. * This would include such activities as employee theft, misuse of keys, misuse of authority.
The Officer will see that all office procedures are followed on his/her security shift.
The Officer will keep or see that a daily activity and information log is kept on his/her shift.
Unless specifically assigned to office or desk duty, the Security Officer will not spend extended lengths of time in the office. If two or more Officers are on duty and one is required to be in the office, the time in the office and the time out of the office will be split equally unless otherwise instructed by the Officer's supervisor.
* 
Demonstrates a commitment to diversity, inclusion, and cultural awareness through actions, interactions, and communications with others.
* 
Performs other duties as assigned

*Application Information*
Contact:
Human Resources
Dartmouth College

Online App. Form:
https://searchjobs.dartmouth.edu/postings/47781


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

That's a beautiful area!!


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

"Patrolperson" are you assuming my job identity? I prefer to be called a Trans-civilian.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

RodneyFarva said:


> "Patrolperson" are you assuming my job identity? I prefer to be called a Trans-civilian.


Best response to that 'gender-neutral' job title I've ever seen!


----------

